# Titleist 913 D2 Driver



## Robobum (Oct 1, 2012)

After being lucky enough to be treated to the GM/ Titleist fitting day I am totally over the moon with what I have come away with here.

Titleist lost me as a club user after the 975. The clubs, woods in particular, just became too difficult for me to hit consistently well. So after having many of my mates using the 910 and raving about it, I was excited to be putting the 913 into play.

Due to our wonderful British summer, the driver was in my bag having never been hit. It would lose it virginity on the 1st hole of a 36 hole OOM event.........no pressure then!!!

Firstly, the cosmetics and overall look have not changed remarkably from the 910, some red go faster stripes on the sole are the only obvious thing to an untrained eye like mine. Sat behind the ball the thing looks very easy to hit, the alignment mark is an arrow head against a line which aids squaring the face up a lot.

Like all Titleist stuff, it looks great. Classic head shape which doesn't look huge, solid black head just looks great. I have the thing set to A3, which is super hook, but the head sits beautifully square !! Very clever!! 

The Tour design YSQ shaft felt as though I could give it a good old rip and still be in control. 

So, that opening drive!!.........boom!!!! Very penetrating flight with a lot less left to right (if any). Significant yardage gains even from off centre hits - a real change from old Titleist drivers!!!! 

My verdict after 2rounds......love it.


----------



## thecraw (Oct 1, 2012)

Good stuff, the tits are a beautiful classic pear shape.


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 1, 2012)

It sounds awesome and I agree, the shaft is a joy. I would say exactly the same as you, you can get into it without overpowering it even with a soft-ish tip for a stiff shaft.

I am jealous as all hell!


----------



## CMAC (Oct 2, 2012)

Looking forward to trying it when it's available retail.

I persevered with the 907 D2 for 5 years (man that was a hard 5 years and she gave me hell)


----------

